# Battle to the End



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Evening all,

I'm a novice lifter, Natty, 31. I started weight training for the first time 16 months ago. Thought I'd keep an online journal so I can track my progress, and maybe more experienced lifters can spot flaws with what I'm doing or where I'm stalling. Things I'd miss. Love this site, so many knowledgable lifters on here. Any advice is always appreciated.

For the first 12 months I was running a one body part per day per week routine. But I've swapped to PPL now 4 days per week. I'm doing PPL + 1 Session where I'm mixing things up, mainly focusing on my weak points. At the moment I've been doubling up on Hamstrings, Calves, Lats and Tris as they're areas I think need more work.

I'm still unsure on my overall aim. When I started it was a suggestion from a mate to help combat my anxiety and drinking. It's done both of those and I've never before been in a better place as far as they're concerned. But now I want to push on and keep getting progress. Powerlifting interests me more than Bodybuilding but I'm a long way off for now. Something to maybe work towards.

I didn't take a Day 1 photo as I never expected to actually keep this up back then. I was a beanpole, 6'4 and weighed around 72KG. I'm currently around 103KG and I've taken a few recent measurements. Calves are 16.7, Quads 25.6 and Biceps 16.4 (that is flexed though, but cold). I'll get my Neck, Chest and Waist measurements tomorrow.

I'm unsure on my body fat but I'd guess it's somewhere in the 20s. Maybe 26-28%. Photo below might help work that out. I am currently working on getting this sub 20% again as my bulk got a little bit out of control at one stage. For the past 5 weeks I've been on a Diet eating 2,950 calories a day, down from nearly 4,000. I'll likely drop to 2,750 before starting a lean bulk again.

My diet split is:

Fat 74.8G

Protein: 250G

Carbs: 322.8G

I don't do Cardio. Mainly due to time constraints in the week before work, and I just dislike Cardio in general. If I ever want to really cut the body fat I'll start including it more often.

I set myself a 36 month goal when I started out as kind of my first checkpoint. I'm not sure how I feel about my progress to date, but I'm feeling good at the moment and driven by strength. I couldn't do sets of 20 etc as it doesn't engage me or drive me. I'll post my routines and as I said, any feedback/help is welcome.

Photo isn't great. Hands are gripped. Today was boiling hot and that's a heat rash under my chest! As you can see, a long way to go and that's why I haven't got an aviator lol.

Let's get to work!


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck bro


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Hit Legs this morning. Really rough nights sleep with that heat and the storm! I've pulled it back on squats a lot as I've got a knees over toes issue I'm trying to correct and RDLs were skipped today, think the lack of sleep had me. But I'm doubling up on Hamstrings so I'll get these in before the next Leg session along with some more Curls.

Leg Day:

Back Squats 3x8 - 80KG

Leg Press 1x12 (200KG) 1x8 (240KG) 1x6 (260KG) - Should've hit 8 reps at 260KG. Hoping that was down to the sleep/heat.

Sitting Hamstring Curl 3x12 - 62.5KG

Leg Extensions 3x12 - 55KG

Calves (Smith Machine - No seated or standing Calf Raise at this gym) 3x8 120KG


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Rest of my current measurements.

I've tried 4-5 BF calculators and I'm coming out between 17-19%. I'm not sure how reliable those calculators are, I definitely thought I was higher, but I'll take it! Updated goal will be to get to 13-15% BF whilst upping my lifts. I'll keep running my current diet for another 6-7 weeks.

37 Waist

17.35 Neck

7.8 Wrist

12 Forearm

39 Hip


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Went to Evolution today for a mixed session! (Mainly Pull). Think I've found my new gym. Reminds me of Kings Gym. Even got offered a nice deal as I'm tied into a contract at the moment!

Session:

RDLs 2x60KG - 10 Reps 1x70KG - 8 Reps (Really focusing on form with these so keeping it low until I can nail it)

BB Rows 1x80KG - 12 Reps 2x100KG - 6 Reps

Lat Pulldown 3x80KG - 10 Reps

Rear Delt Machine 3x70KG - 12 Reps

Rear Delt DB 3x10KG - 10 Reps

Tried a bench technique which needed work on. Had some help from a member on here, Endo, with the use of my elbows. Went:

Flat Bench 2x70KG - 10 Reps 1x80KG - 6 Reps 1x90KG - 2 Reps

Then:

Incline EZ Skullcrushers 2x30KG - 12 Reps - 1x40KG - 5 Reps

DB Curls Seated 3x17.5KG - 10 Reps

DB Hammers 3x12.5KG - 12 Reps

Felt like I was going to pass out afterwards. So that was my lot!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> Photo isn't great. Hands are gripped. Today was boiling hot and that's a heat rash under my chest! As you can see, a long way to go and that's why I haven't got an aviator lol.


 This might come as quiet a shock and I shouldn't really say this, but I must, it is my right and that is, that I would lick your left nipple. the thought, the vision, the fantasy of doing so makes me muster up such courage to unleash a sonorous warcry. frustration. tears. ecstasy all rolled into one. A truly stupendous yet remarkable elixir. No ****.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> This might come as quiet a shock and I shouldn't really say this, but I must, it is my right and that is, that I would lick your left nipple. the thought, the vision, the fantasy of doing so makes me muster up such courage to unleash a sonorous warcry. frustration. tears. ecstasy all rolled into one. A truly stupendous yet remarkable elixir. No ****.


 That's it, no more photos for at least 1 year lol!

Push this morning, reversed the session and I'll start with Chest later in the week, doubling up on Push. I'll keep a log of the sessions and just update this biweekly or monthly. This is going to be a fairly slow burner and not overly interesting to follow, a novice lifter who's natty isn't going to be setting the world alight.

Session:

OHP 55KG 1x6 2x5

Lats DB 12KGs 3x10

Bench DB 32KGs 3x6

Incline DB 24KGs 3x12

Flies DB 14KGs 3x8

OH Tricep Cable 22.5KG 3x12

Tricep Pulldown Max 3x12


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Don't put yourself down mate. Natty or not!!

fir what it's worth 55kg OHP for 6 ain't bad at all (providing its not push press) be humble

And 3x6 Of 32kg DB Bench press 3rd exercise in is good also.

Keep it up


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Don't put yourself down mate. Natty or not!!
> 
> fir what it's worth 55kg OHP for 6 ain't bad at all (providing its not push press) be humble
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate. I'm actually feeling really good at the moment, I've got zero niggling injuries for the first time in a while.

Zero push presses in those OHP sets. All straight leg. Maybe should've pushed just to get the 3x6 though.

Journal will be a little bit mundane with slow gains though so might post in batches rather than after each individual session I do. Much less clutter that way.

Hope you had a nice break away mate.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope you didn't think I was joking? I know who you are, I will find you, and more importantly, I will lick that left nipple. Non negotiable and non ****.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> I hope you didn't think I was joking? I know who you are, I will find you, and more importantly, I will lick that left nipple. Non negotiable and non ****.


 Well, we will wait for that day to happen


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> Well, we will wait for that day to happen


 Tell him what I'm like @Heavyassweights


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Pancake' said:


> Tell him what I'm like @Heavyassweights


 @DRKE tight and deep


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> Tell him what I'm like @Heavyassweights





Heavyassweights said:


> @DRKE tight and deep


 Okay, you win, I'll stop posting. This place is so useful and knowledgeable but seriously weird.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> Okay, you win, I'll stop posting. This place is so useful and knowledgeable but seriously weird.


 Hey, now that's a shame. can't we all just get along?


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Haha, I don't mind, weird as, but I wanted a Journal to look back on my progress/or lack of. Not my entry into a nipple licking contest! Can't we just have a separate thread for that. Steal my nipple photo if you want lol!

Pretty happy with how training is going. Squats are out for the meantime but will be back. Focus on Hamstrings is starting to pay off. They were one of my most neglected muscle groups. During the Pull Session the Racks literally did me. I spent the rest of the session flagging. I'd slept pretty well the night before but the 190KG without straps had me. I've finally bought some straps following that session.

I've dropped reps on Flies. No matter the weight I get the same pain after 6-8 reps so upping the weight now and I'll keep the reps low.

Diet has dropped to 2,700 now so I'm in a 500 calorie deficit. Might see the progress slow until I start bulking again. 7 weeks into the diet though and the weights are still going up so at least the drop should be minimal when it does happen.

Legs Session 30/7/19

Leg Press - Warm Up 15x120KG

200KGx12 240KGx10 260KGx8

Hamstring Curl 67.5KG x12 67.5KG x10 62.5KG x12

Calves (Smith) Warm Up + 100KGx8x2 120KGx5

RDLs 60KG x8x3

Leg Extensions 62.5KG x12x2 72.5KG x12

Pull Session 1/8/19

Rack Pull Warm Up + 180KG 2x6 190KG 1x3

BB Rows 80KG 1x12 2x8

Lat Pulldowns 65KG 1x12 70KG 2x8

Rear Delts 10KG 3x10

Bicep Curls Standing 16KG 3x8

Pull - Chest Dominant 3/8/19 + Selected Others

Bench 70KG x10x2 80KGx6 90KGx2

Incline BB Bench 50KG 3x10

Flies 14KG x6 16KG 2x6

OHP 50KG 3x6

Lat Raises 12KG 2x10 14KG x5

Rear Delts: (Lying Front-ways) 8KG 3x10

Skullcrushers EZ Bar 20KG + Bar x12 30KG + Bar 2x8

Pulldowns Max - 3x12

Face Pulls 15KG 2x20 22.5 x15

RDLs 60KG 3x8

Leg Session 5/8/19

RDLs 80KG 3x8

Leg Press 200KGx12 220KGx12 260KGx10

Calf Raises (Smith) Warm Up + 100KGx8x2 120KGx6

Hamstring Curl Seated: 62.5KGx12 65KGx12 67.5KGx11

Leg Extensions 60KGx12 70KGx12 80KGx10


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Quick video of my 65KG OHP. Hit it a couple of months ago. Really want to get 75KG before the year is out, might be a bit ambitious. Had some great advice/critique from @Endomorph84 on this lift, but always open to criticism, or anything anyone may notice. I'm still learning everyday. 2 reps, but the first rep is a push rep, which is why I was so set on getting that 2nd rep.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Can't believe I haven't used straps sooner. Made a huge difference today on Racks and for once took my mind off of my grip. Did a couple of reps of 210KG to finish just to feel that weight but think I can push on more. School boy error from me going gripless this whole time. Was able to fully focus on my Back and not worry about gripping the weight. Racks did me though and I was flagging after them and BB Rows. Happy with the workout. Push was my usual struggle. Still my least favourite session and the only one I dread a bit. Will finish off the week with a Shoulders and Legs Saturday.

Push Session 7/8/19

Bench 70KGx12x2 80KGx6 85KGx4

Incline DB Bench 28KGx12 32KGx8 36KGx3

Flies DB 16KGx6x3

OHP 50KGx6x3

DB Lat Raises 12KGx10x2 14KGx6

Tricep Superset (Pulldowns + Overhead)

Pull Session 8/8/19

Rack Pull 180KGx6x2 200KGx6 210KGx2

BB Rows 80KGx12x2 100KGx6

Lat Pulldown 80KGx6x3

Rear Delt Laying Front 8KGx12x3

Bicep Curls 16KGx8x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Wont post videos every time I go up on OHP haha but really happy to get 67.5KG this morning. I think my form held but please critique away, always looking for pointers to improve. I did try 70KG afterwards and failed. I'm still hopeful of getting to 75KG by the end of the Second training year. I was flagging a bit today, work has been a nightmare this week, long hours, with plenty of stress to come. The session turned into a bit of a mixed bag, a weird session. Did what I felt able to do. Pull Monday and I'll tackle Push Wednesday, Legs Thursday and mix Back/Shoulders/Hamstrings Saturday. Double up on Legs following week.

Session 10/8/19

OHP: 20KGx10x2 40KGx5 50KGx3 60KGx1 67.5KGx1

Lat Raises: 12KGsx10x2 14KGx7

RDLs: 80KGx8x3

Calves Raise: 90KGx8 120KGx8x2

Flat Bench: 70KGx10x3

Tris/Bis Superset: EZ Bar+20KG 3x10 (Spider Curls + Incline Skullcrushers)

Leg Extensions: 80KGx10x3


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Why not get on a good stack to speed up progress?


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

imsoldbro said:


> Why not get on a good stack to speed up progress?


 The misses. I knew the deal when we started dating. She wins that choice hands down.

Forgot to mention, diet has been solid this week again. Clean and 500 in deficit still. Fats reduced to 61.5G. Not losing as much weight as I'd have liked but seeing positives and veins are even back!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

It's all about the veins brah


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

DRKE said:


> The misses. I knew the deal when we started dating. She wins that choice hands down.
> 
> Forgot to mention, diet has been solid this week again. Clean and 500 in deficit still. Fats reduced to 61.5G. Not losing as much weight as I'd have liked but seeing positives and veins are even back!


 Lol, she'll come around when she sees you transform


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pull Session 12/8/19

Rack Pull: Warm Up 100x12 200x6x2 220x3

BB Rows: 80KGx12x3

Rear Delts: 8KGsx12x4

Lat Pulldown: 70KGx8x3

Bicep Curls Pinned: 16KGsx8 x6x2

Push Session 14/8/19

OHP: 55KGx6 x5 x4

Flat Bench: 75KGx10x2 x8

Lat Raises: 12KGsx10x3

Flies: 14KGsx6 18KGsx6x2

Tricep Pulldown: Max-x12x3

Legs 16/8/19

RDLs: 80KGx8x3

Leg Press: 200KGx12 260KGx8 280KGx5

Hamstring Curl 72.5KGx8 62.5KGx10x2

Leg Extensions: 70KGx10 75KGx10x2

Calf Raises: 100KGx8x3

Bit of a strange week training wise. PBs on Rack Pull, Flat Bench (number of reps) and Leg Press, but has been a tiring week. Some of the isolation exercises haven't been up to my usual level though.

No changes to the diet this week. I've been clean all week again hitting the macros perfectly. Taking a break from Alcohol as well (14 days and counting) to help with my goals. I'm down to 101KG so the weight is coming off now after a slow start and I'm still in a 500 calorie deficit.

Aiming to finally improve on my 90KG maximum Bench tomorrow! Hasn't been a movement I've struggled with as much as this one but I've got some good momentum at the moment and feel I've got at least 95KG in me.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Got 95KG Bench, but failed 97.5KG. Was self inflicted. I've got the weight so I'll go again and not make the same mistakes. As I'd done PPL this week I mixed things up today. Legs will take priority next week. Double session

Session 17/8/19

BB Flat Bench: 20KGx12 40KGx12 60KGx4 80KGx4 90KGx1 95KGx1

Lat Pulldown: 60KGx12 70KGx10 80KGx6 90KGx3

DB Lat Raises: 12KGx12 14KGx8 16KGx5

BB Incline Bench: 50KGx12 60KGx8 70KGx4

EZ Bar Skullcrushers: Bar+20KGx15 Bar+30KGx10x2 Bar+40KGx3

Rope Pulldown: 30KG (nearly Max)x12x3 (Weird set up on these machines. Used to do this 'higher' on a different cable machine.

Hammer Curls: 18KGx8x3

Concentration Curls: 14KGx10x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Settled back a bit on Rack Pulls today. I've had some fun testing some limits using straps but want to get back to building up slowly. I'll up by 5KG each week for the next 3-4 weeks. See whether I could get 3x6 at 220KG. Unlikely as 18 of 200KG fried me.

I tried focusing on BB Rows today. As I held back slightly on Rack Pulls I wanted 10 reps of 100KG but fell short. Problem I have on Pull Day is I'm f***** after Rack + Rows. Lat form today was very bad. Haven't had numbers that bad for a while and even on Biceps I felt affected. Not sure whether I should start mixing up Pull Day. Maybe Warm Up with 3 sets of Chin Ups instead before going into Rack and avoid the warm up set. Hit a few more muscle groups while I'm fresh. Anyone have any thoughts?

Pull Session 20/8/19

Rack Pull Warm Up + 200KGx6x3

BB Rows 100KGx7 80KGx12x2

Lat Pulldown 70KGx10 x8 x6

Rear Delts (Front) 8KGsx12x3

Bicep Curls 16KGsx8x2 x5


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Another batch of Jalfrezis ready to go! Not a big meal but it's my final meal each day with some rice. It's a good job I'm wired to be able to eat the same food 6 days a week, week upon week! Not sure I'd hold down a diet with different foods every day.

Weight is 100.9KG. Buzzing with that. Sub 101KG for the first time in a very long while. Half a stone lighter from the start of this cut.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Anyone have any thoughts?


 Have you thought about alternating between rack pulls and rows?

Or trying a different row variation?

BBs are harder than Tbar rows, but Tbar rows have a greater mean activation over all back muscles.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DRKE said:


> Another batch of Jalfrezis ready to go! Not a big meal but it's my final meal each day with some rice. It's a good job I'm wired to be able to eat the same food 6 days a week, week upon week! Not sure I'd hold down a diet with different foods every day.
> 
> Weight is 100.9KG. Buzzing with that. Sub 101KG for the first time in a very long while. Half a stone lighter from the start of this cut.
> 
> View attachment 174275


 It's beyond me how you can eat the same thing everyday

having said that , I could live on pasta alone so ... :whistling: x


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Have you thought about alternating between rack pulls and rows?
> 
> Or trying a different row variation?
> 
> BBs are harder than Tbar rows, but Tbar rows have a greater mean activation over all back muscles.


 I may give that a try mate. Enjoying Rows at the moment as well. Not sure I can do tBar Rows until I switch gyms. I'm really at the most basic of basic gyms at the moment. New gym when my contract is up has everything so I'll have a lots more options.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

anna1 said:


> It's beyond me how you can eat the same thing everyday
> 
> having said that , I could live on pasta alone so ... :whistling: x


 Yeah I get that from people a lot haha. If I tried getting fancy with the food, switching it up day after day I'd give up and get back to takeaways and easy foods. I'd be the new @rbduk

Love pasta! Also, you can probably get away with pasta everyday x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

No one wants to be like me, eating maccies and spoons burger and a pint every day :whistling: :lol:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Been pretty shattered this week. Push was a let down but when I do Push straight after Pull it's normal for me. Unfortunately Monday was a no go this week so had to mix things up and need a rest day in between Legs. Lats before OHP is definitely a no go for me I was done on OHP haha!

One change I'm thinking about making is emptying myself in the bigger movements and using isolation exercises for pure form and muscle engagement. Just moving up on isolations as and when it feels right. At the moment I'm chasing PBs on everything week after week and I think that's maybe not the answer. I'm broken half way through my sessions.

Push Session 21/8/19

Flat Bench: Warm Up + 80KGx6 x5x2

Incline DB: 28KGx12 30KGx8 x5

Flies DB: 16KGx6x3

Lateral Raises: 12KGx12x2 14KGx8

OHP: 50KGx6x2 45KGx6

Skullcrushers EZ: Bar + 20KGx15x12x9 (30 second breaks)

Leg Session 23/8/19

RDLs: 85KGx8x3

Leg Press: 160KGx12 220KGx12 260KGx8 280KGx5 - Bottled 300KG! Should've gone for it!!

Hamstring Curl: 60KGx12 70KGx8x2

Leg Extension: 60KGx12 70KGx12 80KGx8

Calves (Smith - Standing) 100KGx8x2 120KGx6 130KGx4

Might (might) do 30 minutes Cardio tomorrow. I'll see! Sunday I'm thinking:

BB Rows, Lat Pulldown, Lat Raises, Rear Delts, both Triceps and Biceps, and Calves if recovered.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Managed to do some Cardio! Didn't enjoy it and I needed the 3 minute walks!! Gave Bench a go afterwards and managed 7 reps of 80KG which is a PB but still not the 3x8 I'm after.

Forgot my straps today, gutted! Wanted to move to 110KG BB Row. Managed a good 5 reps of 100KG. Form was spot on but the grip stopped me getting 8 reps.

Turns out my CGBP is nearly the same as my actual BP. Not sure what the Ratio between these two movements should be but feels like my Tris do all the work in BP.

Cardio 24/8/19

30 Minutes Treadmill - 3 Minute Walks 1 Minute Sprints

Flat Bench 80KGx7 x5x2

Mixed Bag 25/8/19

BB Rows 60KGx12 80KGx12x2 100KGx5

Lat Pulldown 60KGx12 70KGx8 80KGx6

Lat Raises 12KGsx12x3

OHP 50KGx8x2 60KGx4

Rear Delts DB 10KGsx10x3

CGBP 60KGx12 70KGx8 80KGx4 85KGx1

Overhead Tris Rope 27.5KGx10x3

DB Curls 18KGx8x3

Legs Tuesday. Couldn't go Legs again today, Calves and Hamstrings are still fried from Friday.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm not too sure how I feel about this. I'm a fair way into the diet now and it feels like I'm a long way away from being able to Lean Bulk. I've lost 5.5 pounds in total so not masses of weight. Size and strength are more important to me than any kind of 'ripped' look and I really want to start Bulking in some form as soon as possible. Probably a really stupid question but have I cut enough yet to correct the damage of my overeating (see first post) or do I need to keep the patience and run this diet for at least another 4-8 weeks (500 calorie deficit).


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Why is it every time before Legs it's 900 degrees at night and I can barely sleep!! Got through today but it wasn't great. Dropped Hamstring Curls to feel the burn and isolate the muscle rather than chase weight, definitely felt that a lot more.

Leg Session 27/8/19

RDLs Warm Up + 90KGx6x3

Leg Press 160KGx12 220KGx12 260KGx8 280KGx5

Hamstring Curl 62.5KGx10 52.5KGx10x2

Leg Extension 60KGx12 70KGx10 80KGx8

Calves (Smith) 100KGx8x2 120KGx7 130KGx7

Going to start training my Core this week, every other day. I was just going to start with Elbow Planks 3x 2 minutes and Leg Raises 4x8. Any suggestions on anything else I can include to build with? I noticed today with RDLs, same as Rack Pull, Bench and OHP it's my Core which struggles to support the weight, it doesn't stay tight! Basically just laziness I've not isolated my core up to now.

Inspiration was a photo @Bensif put up! What's that muscle under your pit? It's fcuking massive!!!! Tried looking it up last night, am I right it's the Serratus Anterior? I haven't even got that muscle haha! I know being nearly 6'5 makes me look less filled out but I want that muscle!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Any suggestions on anything else I can include to build with?


 Ab wheel roll outs mate.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Ab wheel roll outs mate.


 Thank you as always mate. You've been a massive help! Feel bad I can't really give you any advice back! Get that journal going bud.

I've ordered an Ab Wheel. Looks like the kind of thing I'd be **** at but let's give this a go and see how I get on. Should be a challenge!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Thank you as always mate. You've been a massive help! Feel bad I can't really give you any advice back! Get that journal going bud.
> 
> I've ordered an Ab Wheel. Looks like the kind of thing I'd be **** at but let's give this a go and see how I get on. Should be a challenge!


 Don't be daft mate, you're very welcome.

Let me know when you get it and start using it. Start on your knees, with knees apart.

Once you get the hang of it progress to knees close together.

Once you can do that then your tip toes is the next one.

I advance on roll outs by adding 1 rep every time I do them. Eg



6, 6, 6.


7, 6, 6.


7, 7, 6.


7, 7, 7.


8, 7, 7.


8, 8, 7.


And so on.

They're hard mate, you'll feel it the next day. Just keep at them. I do them every Tuesday and Friday after legs/ lower sessions, sometimes on a Sunday.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Don't be daft mate, you're very welcome.
> 
> Let me know when you get it and start using it. Start on your knees, with knees apart.
> 
> ...


 Will do bud.

They look it mate!! Thanks for the above, gets here Thursday so I'll give this a go. Maybe I'll do Core Twice a week, I'm not feeling every other day as much now haha!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Push Session 28/8/19

Bench: Warm Up + 80KGx8 x6 x5

DB Incline Bench: 28KGsx10 x8 x6

DB Flies: 18KGx6x3

OHP: 50KGx5x3

DB Lat Raises: 12KGsx10x3

Tris Pulldown: Max x12x2 x10

Evening:

Elbow Planks 2x2Minutes 1x1 Minute

Leg Raises 3x8

Pull Session 29/8/19

Rack Pull: Warm Up + 210KGx6x3

BB Row: 100KGx8 90KGx8 80KGx12

Lat Pulldown: 70KGx10x3

Rear Delts (Bench Incline Front): 10KGsx10x3

Preacher: 30KGx8x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Throwback to April last year. Earliest photo I have from around 5-7 weeks in. 12 Stone at the time. Photo was a joke at the time but is now the 'Day 1' Pic.

Going to stick with the 2,700 Calorie daily Diet for now. Progress is very very slow though, fat loss wise. I'm not sure whether to add a 5th Day for Training or a 5th Day for Cardio. Cardio is probably the right answer but I'd much prefer a 5th workout in there each week to help the fat come down.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Absolute write off of me this weekend! I've been way over the drink drive limit since Friday morning!! Out tomorrow and Tuesday for meals so the diet will be back under control from Wednesday. Last weigh in I was 100.6KG. Be a bit quiet next week, might take this as my week to de load as I'm long overdue one of those. Plus the misses won't let me gym tomorrow (is her birthday to be fair)!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DRKE said:


> Plus the misses won't let me gym tomorrow (is her birthday to be fair)!


 Slip out for a 4am workout whilst she's asleep...


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

hmgs said:


> Slip out for a 4am workout whilst she's asleep...


 I can't operate at 4am! That takes skill. But I'll go with the excuse that the gym doesn't open until 6:30...


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Push Session 3/9/19:

Really struggled. Not sure whether being absent of Creatine for 5 days made any difference or whether the boozy weekend took its toll. Disappointed with Bench, dropped 2 reps at 80KG from my last session! Oddly OHP was okay in comparison.

Flat Bench: Warm Up + 80KGx7 x6 x4

Incline DB: 28KGx10x2 x9

DB Flies: 18KGx6x3

OHP: 50KGx5x3

Lat Raises: 12KGsx10x3

EZ Bar SkullCrushers: Bar+20KGx10 +30KGx8x2

Leg Session 4/9/19:

Went back to Squats. Didn't go heavy but something doesn't feel right with them. Zero cheat reps but I need someone to video me doing these. Couldn't get the Calves done as the Smith was in permanent use and I've been building nicely using the Smith as there's no Standing or Seated Calf Raise. I'll chuck them in at the end of Pull Day.

Squats: Warm Up + 80KGx10x2 100KGx8

RDLs: Warm Up + 80KGx8x3

Hamstring Curls: 60KGx10x3

Leg Extensions: 65KGx10 75KGx10 85KGx8

Pull Session 6/9/19 + Calves & Tris:

Bank Alarm went off at 03:50am for 20 minutes. Curse of living 200 metres from one! Had me up and I couldn't get back to sleep. May have injured my left bicep. Hopefully it's only a strain. I've stretched it out after the session but I used way too much arms on the Rack Pulls. Stupid mistake and I knew I was drained so shouldn't have gone for a PB, which I did get although bottled the 5th rep when I had it in me. Going to Deadlifts next week and dropping Racks for a while. I won't go silly on Deadlifts. Maybe start around 140KG. I know I can lockout much heavier but I'm playing catch up with Legs. Also changing BB Rows for DB Rows. Time to switch Pull up a bit.

Rack Pull: 100KGx15 170KGx6 210KGx6 220KGx4

BB Rows: 80KGx12x3

Lat Pulldown: 65KGx10 70KGx8x2

Rear Delts (Front Bench): 10KGsx10x3

Seated Bicep Curls: 18KGx6x2

Incline Curls: 12KGsx12x2 10KGsx12

Calves (Smith): Warm Up + 100KGx10 130KGx8 140KGx6

EZ Bar SkullCrushers: Bar+20KGx12 +30KGx8x2

I'm loading Creatine again, Day 4 of 7 and hoping to get a 4th session in this week over the weekend. It's a busy one but I'm staying booze free this time. I'll do the driving!!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

"Bank Alarm went off at 03:50am for 20 minutes."

God's way mate, of telling you to go for that early workout...

:whistling:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Been playing around with ideas for a new plan, sticking with PPL although mixing up some of the exercises. I would like to keep my focus on Lats and Hamstrings for a Further 8 weeks at least. Only thing with the below is it leaves Shoulders and Quads with fairly low sets per week. In 8 weeks I'll mix up the 4th session again. I've never written a plan before so I'm not sure whether the below is acceptable or any good or would run me into the ground. Did steal most of it from my last plan. Weekdays only have 1 hour to workout. Reps are low because I'm focusing on Strength. Wanted a high rep Bench session in there as my Bench is getting better and I want to finally break 100KG. Any thoughts welcome as always and massively appreciated.

Push

Bench 3x6

Incline Bench BB 3x10

Flies 3x6

OHP 3x6

DB Lat Raises 3x10

SkullCrushers EZ 3x8

Rope Pulldown 3xFailure

Pull

Deadlifts 3x6

DB Rows (Front Laying) 3x8

Lat Pulldown 3x12

Rear Deltoids 4x10 (Movement Undecided)

Seated Bicep Curls 2x6

Hammer Curls 3x10

Legs

Squats 3x6

RDLs 3x12

Leg Press 3x8

Leg Extensions 3x12

Calves 3x6

8 Week Plan for 4th Session

RDLs 3x6

Hamstring Curls 3x12

Chin Ups 3x6-8

BB Rows 3x6

Calve Raises 4x6

Flat Bench 3x12

CGBP 3x6-8

Face Pulls 3x12

Core Training - 2 Nights Per Week


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Tip

Stick 3-5 sets of AMRAP set pull ups on your leg day's and 2-3 sets of high rep dumbbell rows.

I would stick a few sets of lying leg curls on your more upper body oriented workouts too. especially prior deadlifts, I like lots of blood in hamstrings prior deadlifts as well as back.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> Tip
> 
> Stick 3-5 sets of AMRAP set pull ups on your leg day's and 2-3 sets of high rep dumbbell rows.
> 
> I would stick a few sets of lying leg curls on your more upper body oriented workouts too. especially prior deadlifts, I like lots of blood in hamstrings prior deadlifts as well as back.


 Thanks. Like the sound of warming up the Hamstrings for upper body days. Especially prior to DLs

I'll give Pull Ups a try. If not could I do Chin Ups in their place? Haven't got a pull up support machine at my current gym.

Injury means I struggle with that movement as well as Bench, Dips and Lat Pulldown.

Also, had a look at Powerlifting results in the Nationals and I'm not sure my 36 month training plan is realistic. I'm all for coming in last for my weight but not by 200KG lol!!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Can you not get a band to take to assist pull ups?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Also when you're talking rack pulls, are they those kind of half dead lift type manoeuvre? And on your bb rows do you drop the bar to the floor between reps?


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Can you not get a band to take to assist pull ups?


 Not a bad shout that mate, thanks. Might give that a try.



rbduk said:


> Also when you're talking rack pulls, are they those kind of half dead lift type manoeuvre? And on your bb rows do you drop the bar to the floor between reps?


 Yeah Rack Pulls are half a Deadlift. Fry my traps. Haven't bothered with Shrugs since I've been doing those. Going to give Deadlifts a run now though. Hoping for over 200KG. I'll build to it though.

I don't drop the bar between reps on BB Rows. Reps are continuous. I use straps though. Can only get 3-4 decent reps of 100KG without straps.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> Thanks. Like the sound of warming up the Hamstrings for upper body days. Especially prior to DLs
> 
> I'll give Pull Ups a try. If not could I do Chin Ups in their place? Haven't got a pull up support machine at my current gym.
> 
> ...


 Yeah it helps a good deal.

Yes, not a massive difference between chin/pull ups, I perceive the pull up as the more complete back builder, but chin ups place more emphasis on biceps yet still equally recruit lats significantly.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Biceps still fried, I'm still stretching them out twice a day with resistance bands. Back wasn't feeling great so I did Squats and avoided RDLs but I'll double up on hamstrings at the weekend. Trained alone today so no squat videos. Went ATG for all reps but something still feels off. Feel I should be getting a lot more than 100KG. Hoping I'm messing up and a simple fix will improve the weight. Maybe I am just weak as **** at squatting! I forgot what doing the Leg Press is like after squats. Went to do 280KG and managed 2 reps so dropped the weight down to 200KG for 12.

Random Session 8/9/19 (Basically Push Day as my Biceps were in Agony)

OHP: 40KGx12 50KGx6 60KGx3 70KGx1

DB Bench: 22KGx15 32KGx8 36KGx6

CGBP 60KGx8x3

Straight Bar Pulldowns: - Maximumx8x3

DB Bench Incline: 22KGx12 26KGx10 30KGx6

Incline SkullCrushers EZ: Bar+20KGx10x3

Lat Raises: 12KGx10x2 14KGx8

Leg Session 9/9/19

Squats: Warm Up 40KGx10x2 80KGx6 90KGx6 100KGx4

Leg Press: 200KGx12x2 240KGx8

Hamstring Curls: 65KGx10 70KGx10 80KGx4 60KGx10

Calves: Warm Up + 100KGx10 140KGx8 150KGx6x2

Leg Extension: 60KGx12 70KGx10 80KGx8


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

F****** livid! Probably the worst session I've ever had outside of the two where I've really injured myself. Obviously Push day, which is my least favourite session anyway. I've no idea what happened on Bench and OHP. I had nothing. Bench maybe because I was training alone, training partner bailed again. Might be time to train with someone else as two others want to train with me at other gyms (shocking I know). I thought I'd save face with SkullCrushers but I couldn't even push out 8 reps with 30KG on the bar. Just an awful session. I'll try to put it out of my mind, no explanation or reason why this happened today. Flies have got to go as well. No exercise hurts my shoulder more so I'll look around for a replacement set.

Push Session 11/9/19

Bench: 80KGx6 70KGx10 x7 x5

Incline: 22KGx12 30KGx7 x6 34KGx3

DB Flies: 18x6x3

OHP: 50KGx3 40KGx10x3

Lat Raises: 12KGsx10x3

EZ SkullCrushers: Bar+20KGx12 Bar+30KGx7


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

It happens mate... so I hear anyway :whistling:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> It happens mate... so I hear anyway :whistling:


 Haha. It's done me in as I wanted a good run and a strong mindset going back into Deadlifts tomorrow. I'm just going to forget about today, eat well, got a few mates over later for FIFA and I'll not think about tomorrow until I'm at the gym. Thinking I'll warm up using 80-90KG on the Deadlifts and see how I go. I say I'll stick to 140KG first time back doing them but knowing me I'll end up doing more.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> F****** livid! Probably the worst session I've ever had outside of the two where I've really injured myself. Obviously Push day, which is my least favourite session anyway. I've no idea what happened on Bench and OHP. I had nothing. Bench maybe because I was training alone, training partner bailed again. Might be time to train with someone else as two others want to train with me at other gyms (shocking I know). I thought I'd save face with SkullCrushers but I couldn't even push out 8 reps with 30KG on the bar. Just an awful session. I'll try to put it out of my mind, no explanation or reason why this happened today. Flies have got to go as well. No exercise hurts my shoulder more so I'll look around for a replacement set.


 I'm training with a impinged shoulder atm. It's a right nuisance!

We all have them, tip, make sure your well hydrated pre workout. A good 1.5litre water. It doesn't matter the bond, if you have a training partner who isn't living to be that, train by yourself until you find someone persistent.

You perform skulls with an EZ bar? I would never attempt them with a straight bar personally. a very good, arguably better exercise that targets the tricep similar.

Dumbbell Pullovers

3 sets

2 heavy-ish failing around 12 rep mark and aiming to reach 15. ideally 10-15 rep range for these two sets.

Then

straight into a dropset striving for failure in the 25-30 rep range. your triceps if performed with great intensity will swell up like you pinned synthol. the long head takes on a certain roundness and caps off that horseshoe like appearance. I notice I only ever achieve that look from skulls or pullovers.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I train on my own. Ball ache if you're relying on someone else. Many a time I've missed gym sessions cos my training partner couldn't go.

Plus I got no mates ... :lol:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> I'm training with a impinged shoulder atm. It's a right nuisance!
> 
> We all have them, tip, make sure your well hydrated pre workout. A good 1.5litre water. It doesn't matter the bond, if you have a training partner who isn't living to be that, train by yourself until you find someone persistent.
> 
> ...


 Ah that sucks man! Will you need surgery or will physio be enough?

I usually gym within 30 minutes of waking up. I could down a pint of water before leaving the house though.

Yeah I agree. I think it's time to move gyms. Just had a message from him saying he doesn't want to do Deadlifts this year until he's built his legs up more. Yet he keeps avoiding leg sessions and gets down that he can only Leg Press 170KG. I'm still going back to Dead's. Had a great run on Rack Pulls but I've reached my lockout limit for the time being. Can't go above 230KG for now.

Yeah I do them with an EZ Bar usually. Sometimes with DBs. Tried them once on the straight bar and couldn't keep the bloody bar straight lol!

Thanks for this. First exercise I came across when looking for alternatives to flies was pullovers. The shoulders on Bench approach. Could that possibly be a solution to both Triceps and Flies? Triceps are by far my favourite muscle to train. Or were you referring to the standing version, isolating the Tris?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> Ah that sucks man! Will you need surgery or will physio be enough?
> 
> I usually gym within 30 minutes of waking up. I could down a pint of water before leaving the house though.
> 
> ...


 No. It's just a slight twinge from jerking my shoulder pressing.

Yeah I often favour training fasted of a morning, but it isn't optimal for building muscle. Hydration goes along way in regards to performance, consume an extra litre prior training.

With respect but he sounds a liability if that's his mentality. as much as it's good going having training partners, you'll likely find any training partner might not exactly be close e.g Best mate. but rather someone you find who shares the same passion & drive.

Dumbbell variation is good, but is difficult to progress, very demanding isolation exercise. Ez bar ftw.

That's the great thing about the pullover, many perceive it as this fancy isolation movement, but it is a big compound that incorporates multiple muscle groups. Chest, lats, triceps, serratus etc. It's the perfect exercise to finish an upper body workout that compromised of chest+back.

@Fadi Has a thread about it. I recommend searching for it here. try them and see for yourself it destroys the triceps imo.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

> @Fadi Has a thread about it. I recommend searching for it here. try them and see for yourself it destroys the triceps imo.


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305514-pullovers-the-forgotten-%E2%80%9Cupper-body-squat%E2%80%9D-exercise/?do=embed

And the reason it destroys it (especially the meaty long head), is because it attaches to the lateral part of the scapula, acting as an extensor for the shoulder. Only with shoulder flexion are you able to get the triceps ' long head into a fully lengthened state.

The pullover puts the shoulder into 180 degrees of shoulder flexion, getting the long head to be as stretched as is humanly possible..., whilst under load.

No other triceps exercise can touch such incredibly effective biomechanics placement as this powerhouse of an exercise that is the pullover can ... not even my favourite of all triceps exercises, the overhead d/bell French curl, with its almighty stretch at the bottom.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> No. It's just a slight twinge from jerking my shoulder pressing.
> 
> Yeah I often favour training fasted of a morning, but it isn't optimal for building muscle. Hydration goes along way in regards to performance, consume an extra litre prior training.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully heals nice and simple and gives you no problems!

Nice one, thank you. I'll try to get as much water in me as I can before training. I'll try having a pint when I wake up and drinking another one on the way to the gym. Interesting point because I am dehydrated in the mornings. Although I'm a lot fresher than when I was evening training the hydration approach could be something I've slacked on and I like to pretend that I'm a perfectionist!

EZ Bar is what I usually use. I'm thinking the start of my Push Day might be:

Bench: Warm Up + 3x6-8

DB Incline: 3x10

DB Pullover 3x12

Keep OHP and Lat Raises the same and

EZ Bar SkullCrushers 3x8-12

Thank you for linking in Fadi. Like the effort and time he puts into his posts.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Fadi said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/305514-pullovers-the-forgotten-%E2%80%9Cupper-body-squat%E2%80%9D-exercise/?do=embed
> 
> And the reason it destroys it (especially the meaty long head), is because it attaches to the lateral part of the scapula, acting as an extensor for the shoulder. Only with shoulder flexion are you able to get the triceps ' long head into a fully lengthened state.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for linking the thread mate. I'll have a read through now. Appreciate the help.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

@Endomorph84 See you sneaking in earlier mate. How've you been? Training going well? Haven't seen you about for a bit. Hope you're good. We close to seeing your Journal up and running mate?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> @Endomorph84 See you sneaking in earlier mate. How've you been? Training going well? Haven't seen you about for a bit. Hope you're good. We close to seeing your Journal up and running mate?


 Hello boss, everything's all good thank you. Ive been away and I partied a little bit too hard on the weekend. Only just getting back to my normal self lol. I'll WhatsApp you mate.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hello boss, everything's all good thank you. Ive been away and I partied a little bit too hard on the weekend. Only just getting back to my normal self lol. I'll WhatsApp you mate.


 Good to hear mate. Definitely chuck us a WhatsApp. Speak soon.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Last rep on DLs I felt a tweak in my lumbar. Not sure what happened there. Weight was fine and maybe got complacent. At home with an ice pack on it now. Fingers crossed I'll be all good for Saturday. I'll grab some videos next time as it's been a long time since I've done DLs. Maybe Legs are still playing catch up.

Pull Session 12/9/19

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 140KGx5x3

DB Rows (Laying Front): 28KGsx10x3

Lat Pulldown: 65KGx10 70KGx8

DB Delts (Laying Front): 10KGsx10x3

Preacher: 25KGx12 x10x2


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Doubled up on Legs this week. Also threw up a couple of random exercises at the end, although I was flagging when it came to Chin Ups.

Leg Session + Random Bits 14/9/19

Squats: Warm Up + 60KGx8 80KGx6 90KGx6 100KGx3

RDLs: 90KGx6 100KGx6 120KGx5 (Upped these today. Happy I've nailed the form now)

2 Second Pause Calves: 50KGx15 70KGx10 90KGx8 120KGx6

Hamstring Curls: 50KGx12x3 (Hands on Quads)

Leg Extension: 60KGx12x3 (Hands on Quads)

Flat Bench: Warm Up + 70KGx12 x12 x10

Had a little battle with the guy I train with going to failure on CGBP and Chin Ups. I won't post his numbers but I took CGBP easily and he took Chin Ups easily. 1-1. I'm pretty useless at Chin Ups though. No pausing on CGBP otherwise it'd go on and on!

Competing to failure CGBP: 60KGx9 50KGx16 40KGx19 30KGx23

Competing to failure Chin Ups: x6, x5 x5

I promised I'd upload these to see if anyone can spot any issues. I'm convinced theres something wrong other than the weight, which isn't much. There are some laughable reps in here. Final rep of 90KG. Nearly had a disaster smashing the side of the rack for the 1st Rep of 100KG. Looking back at these, except being embarrassed I can't see any obvious problem and think maybe the weight is just too much for me and it's going to be a slow building process to get to 130-150KG. Any advice appreciated. Any jokes just tap the laughing emoji below lol!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Music is wank in your gym mate


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Music is wank in your gym mate


 That's leisure centres for you! Luckily they play it fairly quiet and Headphones are in all the time so I never hear what shite they've got on.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

No mocking on the squat vids. Happy with that. Either means no ones following lol or the form is at least acceptable.

Bit of back ache today, wasn't too happy with OHP but I got through the session. Meant to be Dead's tomorrow so I'll see how the back is in the morning.

@Pancake' Great suggestion on the DB Pullovers. Thanks @Fadi for the detailed post on these. They felt great. Wasn't sure what weight to do, started too light. Think I'll settle at around 34KG for now as 30KG was still too doable for 12.

Push Session 16/9/19

OHP: 20KGx12 40KGx8 55KGx5x3

Lat Raises: 12KGsx10x3

BB Bench: 65KGx12 70KGx12 72.5KGx10

DB Incline: 28KGx8 x5 24KGx10 (Forgot how late in the session I was doing these)

DB Pullovers: 24KGx12 30KGx12x2

EZ Bar SkullCrushers: Bar+20KG x10 x8 x6 (Ruined from the Pullovers)


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good session mate. Your too bench is what I'm moving to tonight. I'm also switching to DB incline as the BB incline bench isn't comfortable for me. I can't remember what weight I used the last time I did so will try 28 like yours there, well it'll be 27.5 or 30kg, they will be my second exercise in.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome.

Instead of doing the two sets of 12, I would actually split the rep ranges and dropset immediately.

10-15

25-30


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Good session mate. Your too bench is what I'm moving to tonight. I'm also switching to DB incline as the BB incline bench isn't comfortable for me. I can't remember what weight I used the last time I did so will try 28 like yours there, well it'll be 27.5 or 30kg, they will be my second exercise in.


 Thanks mate. Good luck with the 72.5 tonight, will check in later to see how you get on. I was meant to be trying 100KG (would've only been 0 or 1 rep haha) but I bottled it as back wasn't feeling great.

I'm weird with chest, likely shoulder related. My DB bench is nearly 90% of my BB bench one rep max. Have you done DB incline before mate? If not, you might be like I was on DB pullovers today, playing a bit of a guessing game until you find your weight.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Instead of doing the two sets of 12, I would actually split the rep ranges and dropset immediately.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. So instead of 3x12 should I do 3 drop sets or just the 1 drop set?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Thanks mate. Good luck with the 72.5 tonight, will check in later to see how you get on. I was meant to be trying 100KG (would've only been 0 or 1 rep haha) but I bottled it as back wasn't feeling great.
> 
> I'm weird with chest, likely shoulder related. My DB bench is nearly 90% of my BB bench one rep max. Have you done DB incline before mate? If not, you might be like I was on DB pullovers today, playing a bit of a guessing game until you find your weight.


 I can't do 1rm with things like bench as no spot so just increasing weight steady. I think 72.5 should be fine as done the full 3x8 of 70 last Monday.

I have done DB incline before but can't remember what dumbbells I've used so I'll have a play to find weight tonight then go for it next week. The incline bench has got this shitty adjustable seat and I just can't get it right so forgetting it for now.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> Thanks. So instead of 3x12 should I do 3 drop sets or just the 1 drop set?


 Choice is yours DRKE,

Depends on your level of fatigue, I favour implementing them as a finisher of a workout.

I sometimes shoot for 2 or 3 sets, but I make sure the first set is my heaviest taken to complete failure for 10-15 reps.

Thinking about it, I would shoot for two sets as outlined above, split the rep ranges, straight into a dropset with a lighter dumbbell for the 25-30 rep mark.

I perform them the standard way, not lying across the bench, this is just my personal preference.

You can tweak the range of motion, say you wanted more lat involvement, you would only pull to your face and not to your chest.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> Choice is yours DRKE,
> 
> Depends on your level of fatigue, I favour implementing them as a finisher of a workout.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, appreciated. Will give these a try and see how I get on.

Think tomorrow may have to be a write off. Lower back is still hurting tonight. Don't want to force it with Deadlifts so I'll wait. Might stick at 140kg this week and then up by 5KG week on week sticking with 3x5.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

DRKE said:


> Thanks mate, appreciated. Will give these a try and see how I get on.
> 
> Think tomorrow may have to be a write off. Lower back is still hurting tonight. Don't want to force it with Deadlifts so I'll wait. Might stick at 140kg this week and then up by 5KG week on week sticking with 3x5.


 Never force yourself through activities or training when you experience lower back discomfort.

Training 4 days a week allows for the following day off in between workouts, which I've found has a considerable increase in recovery.

Less stress and impact of axial loading occurs on the spine. think squatting one day to deadlift the next, not to even take into other big barbell movements or account the CNS fatigue, but your spine hasn't had a break training like this.

I understand many squat at a great frequency, everyone is different, I just want to maximise lifting longevity and not snap my sh*t up. some food for thought.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Pancake' said:


> Never force yourself through activities or training when you experience lower back discomfort.
> 
> Training 4 days a week allows for the following day off in between workouts, which I've found has a considerable increase in recovery.
> 
> ...


 Great post mate! I think it may have been a shock to the system bringing both Squats and Deadlifts back into my training at roughly the same time. Haven't done both of those movements since back when I was on a BRO split last year. I'll always keep Pull and Legs separately by at least one Day's rest, but I do usually try to double up Push with one of the other 2. Think this week I'll go for Wednesday, Friday and Sunday if my back is okay. Hoping it's not tweaked badly and just needs some rest and recovery. It doesn't feel too bad to be fair. Hopefully tomorrow's rest will do the trick.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Talking of Back, it's definitely my strongest area. But I think this is a bit of a fail for a first attempt of a back photo. Zero biceps I know but I've got no width either lol! Sounds stupid as I'm not big, but I expected to be wider for some reason.

Good news is according to 3 separate calculators by BF% is now around 17-17.5%. Made up with that. Getting closer and closer to the 14% target. Then lean bulking can finally start! Another 1.5 inches off of my waist which is down to 37.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Been a tough week gym wise. Still been having back pain. I've done a couple of sessions, but I haven't really pushed myself and I've tried to keep pressure off of my back. Been nice to still go though, helps with the mental side of things!

Pull Session 18/9/19

Lat Pulldowns: 70KGx10x2 80KGx6x2

DB Rows Chest Supported: 32KGx8x2 26KGx10x2

Chin Ups: 3x5 - Got given some advice and then 1x8 (PB)

Cable Bicep Curls 3x12

DB Delts Chest Supported 10KGs 3x10

Leg Session 20/9/19

Leg Press: 120KGx15 200KGx12 240KGx10 280KGx5

Hamstring Curl: 40KGx12 50KGx12 60KGx12 70KGx10

Leg Extensions: 65KGx10 75KGx10 85KGx10x2

Smith Calves: 100KGx8x4 (2 Second Pause)

I'm going to really ramp up my diet plan for the next 3 weeks, starting Monday. I'm aiming to shed 3% BF in 3 weeks.

TDEE Calculator says 3,313 Calories per Day. So 69,576 Calories over the 3 weeks. I've eliminated the 24,500 Calories I'll need to avoid and it gives me a Daily Total of 2,146 Calories. I'm going to go for:

Protein: 200G

Carbs: 200G

Fats: 60G

I'm not entirely sure where my BF currently is. Apparently 17% or close but still looks like 19-20% visually. If the 17% is accurate hoping for 14% if possible. Dropping around 100G of Carbs a day from the cut Ive been on for 12 weeks. There isn't much difference with the Protein and Fats. I'm going to starve! Just praying 1) I won't lose the little muscle I got and 2) after 3 weeks of this I can finally start a 200 calorie surplus lean bulk.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Little session yesterday. Happy with OHP but struggled with Bench. Fatigued fairly quickly. Nice to actually get some Pull Ups over 1 or 2 reps. Back is feeling much better. Thinking I'll bring back Deadlifts next week and keep RDLs light on Leg day.

Session 21/9/19:

OHP: 20KGx12x2 40KGx8 55KGx7 x6 x5

Lat Raises: 12KGsx12x3

BB Bench: 70KGx12 80KGx6 x5

Incline Bench: 50KGx12 60KGx7x2

Pull Ups: BWx4x3

Tris Pushdown: Max x12x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Diet is in full effect now. Day 3 of 21 is nearly over. I'm down to 98.4KG which is the lightest I've been this year. Just need to fast forward to Day 15 and the finish line will be in sight. At the moment I'm worried I still won't hit my BF% goal and this may not be the end of my cutting! Feels like I've been cutting forever!

Dropped Lats this week. Going to incorporate more and more Pull Ups so happy to hit sets of 12 instead of 8-10.

Pull Session 23/9/19

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 140x5x2 x4

DB Rows Chest Supported: 30KGsx8x3

Lat Pulldowns: 65KGx12x3

DB Delts Chest Supported: 10KGsx12x3

Incline DB Curls (30 Second Rests) 12KGsx12x2 x8

Push Session tomorrow and then Legs Thursday. Probably a second Push session on Saturday as training with a couple of different mates and they'll no doubt want to hit chest!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Diet is in full effect now. Day 3 of 21 is nearly over. I'm down to 98.4KG which is the lightest I've been this year. Just need to fast forward to Day 15 and the finish line will be in sight. At the moment I'm worried I still won't hit my BF% goal and this may not be the end of my cutting! Feels like I've been cutting forever!
> 
> Dropped Lats this week. Going to incorporate more and more Pull Ups so happy to hit sets of 12 instead of 8-10.
> 
> ...


 Nice one. I'm leaving back till Friday as still not confident with it. Probably gonna leave off dead's and bent over rows this week. Next week focus on form and adding a belt in too.

How do you find the 140 dead's? The rest of our pull lifts aren't that far off but I really felt dead's last week at 90kg


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Nice one. I'm leaving back till Friday as still not confident with it. Probably gonna leave off dead's and bent over rows this week. Next week focus on form and adding a belt in too.
> 
> How do you find the 140 dead's? The rest of our pull lifts aren't that far off but I really felt dead's last week at 90kg


 Hard mate. In the video I look like I'm taking a s**t whilst lifting! Did get 14 reps but drained me. I've 1 repped 180KG but the form was tragic! Trying to stick to working sets of 5 now. Especially whilst I'm cutting.

Yeah it's a really weird one as we are basically level except BB Rows, Deadlifts and Squats. Everything else we basically lift the same on. Might be because I'm a fatter bastard!!

Can be a confidence thing. I'm really confident when pulling weight, always believe I've got the weight in me. I'm the opposite when pushing weight. Fear of failure sets in and self doubts.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Hard mate. In the video I look like I'm taking a s**t whilst lifting! Did get 14 reps but drained me. I've 1 repped 180KG but the form was tragic! Trying to stick to working sets of 5 now. Especially whilst I'm cutting.
> 
> Yeah it's a really weird one as we are basically level except BB Rows, Deadlifts and Squats. Everything else we basically lift the same on. Might be because I'm a fatter bastard!!
> 
> Can be a confidence thing. I'm really confident when pulling weight, always believe I've got the weight in me. I'm the opposite when pushing weight. Fear of failure sets in and self doubts.


 Could be a bit of confidence but a lot will be down to core strength. That's coming slowly for me this time round. Must be getting old!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Been on a couple of sessions as planned. I went light with Legs today as had a little bit of back pain and didn't want to trigger anything. Just happy to get through the session.

I'm really struggling with the diet now. Maybe it's my fault for running the diet for such a long time with a very slow weight loss. I'm 14 weeks into cutting now and I've only shed 5KG. The weight is coming down now I've accelerated the diet but the physical appearance is the issue. I've got no shape to the midsection at all and basically look like I'm going to diet down to a bag of bones with a roll of belly fat attached.

Got a rest day tomorrow and going to try to avoid thinking about anything training wise until Saturday. Biggest downer is my lifts are coming down already and that's bothering me a lot. Maybe I should just be a fat **** who can lift heavier. Need to f**k off and try to get myself in a better mood!

Push Session 25/9/19

Bench: 75KGx10 x8x2

Incline DB: 30KGsx10 x6x2

DB Pullovers: 30KGx10x3

OHP: 40KGx10 x8x2

DB Lat Raises: 12KGsx10x3

Rope Pulldown: 12x3

Face Pulls to Stretch: 17.5KGx12x3

Leg Session 26/9/19

Squats: Warm Up + 80KGx6 90KGx6x2

RDLs: 80KGx8x3

Calves Smith: 100KGx8x4

Hamstring Curl: 60KGx12 55KGx12x2

Leg Extensions: 75KGx12 85KGx12 95KGx6 50KGx15


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Made it through Day 6 of the new diet approach. I'm in an 1,100 calorie deficit through these 3 weeks. I've tried researching everything I possibly can but there's no kidding myself I'm definitely losing muscle mass. By the end I'll be clinging on to anything I can. I'm assuming no one knows of any miraculous way you can avoid that happening in this kind of deficit?

Think the hardest thing is going to be coming out of the diet, doing it slowly enough that I don't put the weight back on.

Think I'm at around 17% BF still. By measurements anyway. Misses reckons I'm still at 20% as I've got zero veins visible. She may have a point! I've given up guessing. Quick update, hoping to see a decent improvement after the next 2 weeks.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> 1,100 calorie deficit


 Jesus! I couldn't manage that mate hats off to you!



DRKE said:


> miraculous way you can avoid that happening


 Yup... peds :lol:



DRKE said:


> Think I'm at around 17% BF


 I don't know how to gauge it , I can't even hazard a guess at my own other than it's probably way too high, having said that I'm not that arsed right now. Either way you are certainly looking more defined, especially chest , bis and shoulders


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Jesus! I couldn't manage that mate hats off to you!
> 
> Yup... peds :lol:
> 
> I don't know how to gauge it , I can't even hazard a guess at my own other than it's probably way too high, having said that I'm not that arsed right now. Either way you are certainly looking more defined, especially chest , bis and shoulders


 Thanks mate, it's harder than I thought it'd be! Days 1-3 easy, 4 onwards have been brutal! I'm not used to this. Just got to make sure I don't crack.

Haha true, being a natty sucks!

Yeah I've got no way of telling either, different calculators give different results with the same measurements. Thanks mate, hope to be back joining you in the world of bulking before long.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Thanks mate, it's harder than I thought it'd be! Days 1-3 easy, 4 onwards have been brutal! I'm not used to this. Just got to make sure I don't crack.
> 
> Haha true, being a natty sucks!
> 
> Yeah I've got no way of telling either, different calculators give different results with the same measurements. Thanks mate, hope to be back joining you in the world of bulking before long.


 You're doing well mate but understand it must be hard sticking with it if your lifts are reducing. You should be in a much better position to bulk than I was soon enough though. I was skinnier than you but still skinny fat and am not naturally strong, remotely! I've slowed my weight gain right down now but still on a fair surplus. I am seeing changes in the mirror which is my focus right now but still don't see bf going down , I estimate around 20 but could be higher lol.

I imagine your lifts will come back quick once you switch to a slight surplus from what I've read so just keep that in mind when you're struggling mentally


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> You're doing well mate but understand it must be hard sticking with it if your lifts are reducing. You should be in a much better position to bulk than I was soon enough though. I was skinnier than you but still skinny fat and am not naturally strong, remotely! I've slowed my weight gain right down now but still on a fair surplus. I am seeing changes in the mirror which is my focus right now but still don't see bf going down , I estimate around 20 but could be higher lol.
> 
> I imagine your lifts will come back quick once you switch to a slight surplus from what I've read so just keep that in mind when you're struggling mentally


 Been tough mate. Especially as strength has always been my 'main' goal. That's what I'm aiming for yeah, I started at 12 stone but blew it by overeating and not eating the right foods and ballooned to nearly 17 stone. It's because of that, that I've had to do this now. Hoping if I get it right, and come out of the deficit slowly enough, I won't have to cut ever again. Bodybuilding will never be my goal so as long as I've got a good shape and can build strength I'll be happy enough. Natural Powerlifting is a maybe a few years down the line. Yeah you haven't done an update photo for a while mate. As long as you're seeing the goals you're after though. Haha I know that feeling. I think I got up to 23-24% BF a few months back.

Hope that's right mate as that'll be a huge bonus if that's how it works. OHP tomorrow and got a feeling like it's going to be a struggle to get 55KGx6x3 this time.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Went with a different group today. Helping a couple of guys train so the sessions were a bit stop and start. Different weight increments (2.5KG not 2KG). Had to drop a couple of exercises. Blew up on the 3rd Bench set and dropped Lat Raises and Pullovers. I'd been 14 hours without food. Surprised I got 5 reps at 60KG on OHP. That's actually a PB lol, go figure. Sets were odd as it was more showing form etc.

Session 28/9/19

OHP: Warm Up + 40KGx10 50KGx8 60KGx5 40KGx12

Lat Raises: 10KGsx12x3

Bench: 70KGx12 x10 x6

DB Incline: 27.5KGx8x3

DB Pullovers: 27.5KGx10x3


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

14 hours without food!? I'd be raging more than your man on tren!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> 14 hours without food!? I'd be raging more than your man on tren!


 Yeah I've had really bad anger and rage issues these last few days. Lack of food has got me snapping at almost anything.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Yeah I've had really bad anger and rage issues these last few days. Lack of food has got me snapping at almost anything.


 I bet mate. Stick with it though, as long as you acknowledge the rage you can minimise it pal


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Went with a different group today. Helping a couple of guys train so the sessions were a bit stop and start. Different weight increments (2.5KG not 2KG). Had to drop a couple of exercises. Blew up on the 3rd Bench set and dropped Lat Raises and Pullovers. I'd been 14 hours without food. Surprised I got 5 reps at 60KG on OHP. That's actually a PB lol, go figure. Sets were odd as it was more showing form etc.
> 
> Session 28/9/19
> 
> ...


 As said bro. Just keep plugging away. 
try your best to maintain your lifts. What you're doing isn't easy.

if it was everybody would do it


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> As said bro. Just keep plugging away.
> try your best to maintain your lifts. What you're doing isn't easy.
> 
> if it was everybody would do it


 Thanks mate, appreciate all the help. I'll push harder if possible on maintaining my lifts.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Misses just made me drive to McDonalds for her. You fu**ing kidding me! Could've smashed through a 5 piece Chicken Select Meal with a Big Mac and Double Cheeseburger on the side!

It's okay I'm back home eating my Tuna Pot to the smell of McDonalds!.......


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Misses just made me drive to McDonalds for her. You fu**ing kidding me! Could've smashed through a 5 piece Chicken Select Meal with a Big Mac and Double Cheeseburger on the side!
> 
> It's okay I'm back home eating my Tuna Pot to the smell of McDonalds!.......


 That's some fu**ing willpower there mate! I've not had a takeaway in ages . Although been out for a Carvery and the odd mixed grill over the last few weeks.

Dragon sent me to maccies today, I got a Big Mac meal, chicken mayo, cheese bites. Was hungry an hour later and remember why I hate McDonald's !


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> That's some fu**ing willpower there mate! I've not had a takeaway in ages . Although been out for a Carvery and the odd mixed grill over the last few weeks.
> 
> Dragon sent me to maccies today, I got a Big Mac meal, chicken mayo, cheese bites. Was hungry an hour later and remember why I hate McDonald's !


 Think it's the hardest thing I've done during this diet. Sounds stupid given what some on here go through but that was hard for me!

I need to be more like you. I used to jump at a takeaway when having a cheat meal even though I knew I shouldn't. I misunderstood what a cheat meal meant lol.

Oh nice! That's the problem, too many easy calories with Maccies.

Going for 15 reps over 3 sets of 140KG Deadlifts tomorrow. Got to get them despite the cut, been drilling that into my head all day.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Think it's the hardest thing I've done during this diet. Sounds stupid given what some on here go through but that was hard for me!
> 
> I need to be more like you. I used to jump at a takeaway when having a cheat meal even though I knew I shouldn't. I misunderstood what a cheat meal meant lol.
> 
> ...


 Pretty much clean eating all week so one maccies won't hurt. That's what I told myself anyway lol

im sure you'll manage the deads, especially if you go on positive , not planning to fail! I left back last week as couldn't get the gym Friday anyway and convinced myself another week would be good rest afternoon pulling it the week before.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Pretty much clean eating all week so one maccies won't hurt. That's what I told myself anyway lol
> 
> im sure you'll manage the deads, especially if you go on positive , not planning to fail! I left back last week as couldn't get the gym Friday anyway and convinced myself another week would be good rest afternoon pulling it the week before.


 Lol, you've come on leaps and bounds with your diet since you started your journal. Been impressive.

Hoping so mate. If I struggle I'll juggle up when I'm getting these calories in each day.

Probably for the best, no point in risking yourself and the extra rest will probably do you the world of good as well mate.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Got the 15 Reps of 140KG (PB). I'm happy with that, starving hungry all session but managed to find some reserves. Into week 2 of this deficit now and hoping Push and Legs can also hold.

Pull Session 30/9/19:

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 140KGx5x3

Lat Pulldowns: 60KGx10 70KGx8x2

Chest Supported Rows: 28KGsx8x3

Chest Supported Delts: 10KGsx10x3

DB Curls: 16KGsx8x3


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Got the 15 Reps of 140KG (PB). I'm happy with that, starving hungry all session but managed to find some reserves. Into week 2 of this deficit now and hoping Push and Legs can also hold.
> 
> Pull Session 30/9/19:
> 
> ...


 Do you use straps for deads ? @DRKE

I pulled 110kg earlier but could barely keep hold of the bar!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Do you use straps for deads ? @DRKE
> 
> I pulled 110kg earlier but could barely keep hold of the bar!


 Yeah I use straps mate. Started using them on Rack Pulls as a test and went from Racking 180KG to 230KG before long. My grip was really holding me back. Grip is another thing I know I need to improve on but it's finding the time to fit everything in. Biggest plus I find with the straps is that grip used to always be what I focused on, but with the straps I don't even think about grip anymore, can really focus on holding form.

Nice one on the 110KG mate, also find they help me a lot with BB Rows.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Yeah I use straps mate. Started using them on Rack Pulls as a test and went from Racking 180KG to 230KG before long. My grip was really holding me back. Grip is another thing I know I need to improve on but it's finding the time to fit everything in. Biggest plus I find with the straps is that grip used to always be what I focused on, but with the straps I don't even think about grip anymore, can really focus on holding form.
> 
> Nice one on the 110KG mate, also find they help me a lot with BB Rows.


 Nice one mate I'll get some picked up before next weeks back session. Don't think I'm lifting heavy enough on rows to need them there yet lol


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Push Session 2/10/19

OHP: 55KGx5 52.5KGx5x2

Lat Raises: 10KGsx10x4

DB Bench: 32KGx6x2 36KGx4

DB Incline: 24KGx10x3

DB Pullovers: 30KGx10x3

Cable Pulldowns: Max x8x3

Legs Session 3/10/19

Squats: Warm Up + 90KGx5x2 100KGx5

RDLs: 90KGx6x3 (60 Second Rests)

Smith Calves: 120KGx6 150KGx6x2 80KGx15x2

Leg Extensions: 72.5KGx10 82.5KGx10 92.5KGx8

OAPs love those machines. Couldn't get on the Hamstring Curl all session!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah OAPs - what happened to flat caps and whippets, and spending all day at the bowling club? B*stards!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

hmgs said:


> Yeah OAPs - what happened to flat caps and whippets, and spending all day at the bowling club? B*stards!


 Bloody Leisure centre. Still stuck under contract. The misses won't let me get another membership until this one expires!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Current Weight: 97.5KG

Think I'll end up about 95KG coming out of this as I'll still be in a deficit for about 5 weeks whilst I slowly add calories back in working my up to a 200 Surplus. Roughly 8.5KG lighter that'll be. Hopefully then be a 16 month bulk up to 36 months training! Really want to push the Compounds up. Especially Squats. Bench will obviously be an issue for me but I do what I can do within reason without putting myself out with an injury again.

Mix Session: 5/10/19

BB Bench: Warm Up Sets + 80KGx7 x6x2

Lat Pulldown: 60KGx10 70KGx10 80KGx6

Pull Ups: BWx5x2 x4

Standing DB Curls: 18KGx8x2 22KGx5

Incline DB Curls: 14KGx10x3

CGBP: 60KGx14 50KGx18 40KGx18 30KGx20

Hanging Leg Raises: BWx5x2

Never tried Hanging Leg Raises before. Just quickly tried them out before we left!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Is that the cut finished now then @DRKE


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Is that the cut finished now then @DRKE


 My post was a bit misleading mate. Cut ends on October 13th then I'm adding 200 Calories a week for 5-6 weeks which will put me in a slight surplus. 13 days down, 8 to go. Oddly found Week 2 much easier than Week 1. Had a work quiz last night, Chinese food on the table, and I just sat there drinking my water, hungry as!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Above was a bit misleading mate. Cut ends on October 13th then I'm adding 200 Calories a week for 5-6 weeks which will put me in a slight surplus. 13 days down, 8 to go. Oddly found Week 2 much easier than Week 1. Had a work quiz last night, Chinese food on the table, and I just sat there drinking my water, hungry as!


 Nice one mate, you'll go far with that willpower!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

And the bit about 36 months training does that mean 20 months so far ?


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Nice one mate, you'll go far with that willpower!


 Ive shocked myself a bit with my will power mate. Only had a few really challenging days but didn't crack despite people trying to make me crack.



rbduk said:


> And the bit about 36 months training does that mean 20 months so far ?


 Yeah, once I'm back Bulking it with have been 20 months mate. Just checked back to see when I did my first gym session, 21 March 2018.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Ive shocked myself a bit with my will power mate. Only had a few really challenging days but didn't crack despite people trying to make me crack.
> 
> Yeah, once I'm back Bulking it with have been 20 months mate. Just checked back to see when I did my first gym session, 21 March 2018.


 Nice one!

Make sure you keep the log going, interested to see how your bulk goes


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

P.s. I do t think I've ever made it 20 months in one go at the gym! Hoping to break that habit this time round


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Make sure you keep the log going, interested to see how your bulk goes


 Definitely will do mate. I've probably set the bar too high with what I want strength wise after 36 months but a 115KG Bench, a 140-150KG Squat and 200KG+ Deadlift is where I want to be before I start training for Natural Powerlifting.

Had 2 rest days for the first time in a very Long time. Shoulders were done in yesterday after Saturday's session. Probably those Pull Ups. I'll do Pull-Push-Rest-Legs and then probably train Sunday as well.

Having second thoughts about this cut. Day 15 of the 1150 calorie deficit and about 3.5 months since I started trying to lose weight. I've gone from 16 stone 10 at my heaviest to 15 stone 4 (yesterday's weight) but I'm still holding a lot of fat around my mid section. Will another 4-6 pounds be enough to sort me out before I start bulking or should I keep dieting? I don't want to have to cut again for a very long time so I want to make sure I've got it spot on before I bulk again. Here's where I currently am:









Feels like another 4-6 pounds isn't going to be enough looking at this. Help!


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

DRKE said:


> View attachment 176131
> 
> 
> Feels like another 4-6 pounds isn't going to be enough looking at this. Help!


 Don't stress too much about scale weight mate, you've made good progress in terms of body shape as well as the weight loss.

You'd be surprised what 4-6 lbs of mainly fat loss looks like, especially now you're leaner - keep plugging away and keep the willpower and strong mentality and it'll soon fall in to place.

LT


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

TALBOTL said:


> Don't stress too much about scale weight mate, you've made good progress in terms of body shape as well as the weight loss.
> 
> You'd be surprised what 4-6 lbs of mainly fat loss looks like, especially now you're leaner - keep plugging away and keep the willpower and strong mentality and it'll soon fall in to place.
> 
> LT


 I've been trying mate. Unfortunately the scale weight has been a better success than the mirror appearance. Hoping those 4-6 pounds will make a difference. My "goal" was 14% BF or less before I started bulking again.

Thanks mate, I'll keep on going and hopefully am going back to bulking at the right time.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Definitely will do mate. I've probably set the bar too high with what I want strength wise after 36 months but a 115KG Bench, a 140-150KG Squat and 200KG+ Deadlift is where I want to be before I start training for Natural Powerlifting.
> 
> Had 2 rest days for the first time in a very Long time. Shoulders were done in yesterday after Saturday's session. Probably those Pull Ups. I'll do Pull-Push-Rest-Legs and then probably train Sunday as well.
> 
> ...


 You've improved your body shape immensely mate!!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> You've improved your body shape immensely mate!!


 Thanks mate. Think I'm just getting inside my head. I'll wait until the Cut is over and once I'm back to Maintenance Calories I'll weigh up whether I've corrected the damage and can bulk 200 calories a week.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Thanks mate. Think I'm just getting inside my head. I'll wait until the Cut is over and once I'm back to Maintenance Calories I'll weigh up whether I've corrected the damage and can bulk 200 calories a week.


 Only you can judge that. Great progress so far though pal


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Leg Session 8/10/19

Squats: Warm Ups + 90KGx5 100KGx5 105KGx4
Calves (Smith): Warm Up + 140KGx6x3 80KGx15
RDLs: 100KGx6 120KGx6 130KGx6

Then Doubled Up with sets of 12 on these two. 30 seconds resting in between sets, I was f**ked when leaving.

3x12 (Leg Extensions 70KG and Hamstring Curls 50KG)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Shattered today! Bench seemed to wipe me out and then my Triceps went numb after Pullovers. Was weird doing OHP when I couldn't feel my arms. Felt like the weight was floating!

Push Session 9/10/19

BB Bench: Warm Ups + 70KGx12 x10x2

DB Incline: 28KGx8x3

DB Pullovers: 30KGx10x3

OHP: 40KGx8x3

DB Lat Raises: 10KGx12x3

Tricep Pushdown: Maxx10x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Couldn't do Deadlifts this morning. Energy has gone completely! Annoyed because Pull Day is the one session I usually really get pumped for. Day 19 completed of 21. This can't end fast enough! +200 Calories a day and 1 Cheat Meal next week.

Current Weight: 96.7KG (-6.8KG on Diet)

Pull Session 11/10/19

BB Rows: Warm Ups + 90KGx6x2 100KGx5

Lat Pulldown: 70KGx10x3

Chest Supported Rear Delts: 10KGsx12x3

Bicep Pulldown: 85KGx6x3

Slow Cable Biceps: 15KGx12x3


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Couldn't do Deadlifts this morning. Energy has gone completely! Annoyed because Pull Day is the one session I usually really get pumped for. Day 19 completed of 21. This can't end fast enough! +200 Calories a day and 1 Cheat Meal next week.
> 
> Current Weight: 96.7KG (-6.8KG on Diet)
> 
> ...


 Nice one mate! About time you got off this fuxking deficit. You've made decent progress, clearly good at being strict so your bulk should be good !


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Nice one mate! About time you got off this fuxking deficit. You've made decent progress, clearly good at being strict so your bulk should be good !


 I know mate, longest 3 weeks ever this has seemed!! Been so tough to stick to this, but haven't put a foot wrong once. Hoping I stay with this for the bulk now I don't go back to my old habits. I probably haven't cut back as much as most on here would want to cut back, but I think I'm around 16% now and that'll do for me. Might end up 15% before I'm back in a Surplus.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> I know mate, longest 3 weeks ever this has seemed!!


 Boooo hooo hoo :lol:


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Boooo hooo hoo :lol:


 Come on I'm a rookie haha!

Will get back to you mate, you've kept me busy with those podcasts. Taking me longer than I thought to get through!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What podcasts matey? I'm quite partial to a good podcast myself


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Conscript said:


> What podcasts matey? I'm quite partial to a good podcast myself


 Just some podcasts I listen too, mostly science based. They're presented by natural athletes too so not gear related. Some episodes are better than others.....

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-stronger-by-science-podcast/id1463054544

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/iron-culture/id1452114380

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-revive-stronger-podcast/id1145138636

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/3d-muscle-journey/id1115048476

these two aren't natural but are very good....

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/the-muscle-mentors-podcast/id1392903662

https://podcasts.apple.com/gb/podcast/prep-radio/id1281555440


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Final day of this cut! 200 extra calories from tomorrow and I'll work my way back to a small calorie surplus.

Weird session today, OHP was a bit of a nightmare but I'm pretty sure the DB Bench is a PB for Reps at that weight. I'll have to check back. Those Pullovers are something else. Absolutely destroy my Tris.

Push Session 13/10/19

OHP: Warm Ups + 55KGx4x3

Lat Raises: 10KGsx12x3

DB Bench: Warm Ups + 32KGx6 36KGx6 x5

DB Incline: 26KGx10x3

DB Pullovers: 30KGx10x3

Face Pulls: 20KGx15x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Updated Maintenance Calories: 3,135

Current Calorie Intake: 2,160

Plan from Monday (Week 1) - Give or take a few calories

Week 1: 2,360

Week 2: 2,560

Week 3: 2,760

Week 4: 2,960

Week 5: 3,160

Week 6: 3,335 Calories

I'll have to monitor my weight over time as a Daily 200 Calorie Surplus over a year would see me gain 20 pounds, putting me right back where I've just cut from. Will be having 1 cheat meal per week otherwise my family and misses will ditch me but I'll try to keep it as clean as possible. Definitely not going back to takeaways every week.

Looking forward to getting some energy back. Hoping I'll be feeling the benefits before I get to Week 5.

I've taken the average of 3 calculators which calculate my BF as 16%. I think that's pretty accurate to be honest. I've come down from around 23% so not too bad. If I can make sure I don't go over 20% again, next cut (if I run one) the goal will be sub 14%. I can work with 16% and will take monthly measurements so I can quickly see if it's going wrong. Problem with being 6'4 is it seems to take people forever to notice when you're getting fat!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I keep forgetting you height. Saw your maint cals and thought wtf!!?


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> I keep forgetting you height. Saw your maint cals and thought wtf!!?


 Haha yeah, I'm not sure whether it's a good thing or not, having the height when it comes to the gym!

Pull this morning. I was drained physically but pumped mentally and pushed a PB on Deadlifts. Hoping once the calories are back in I can work up the weights again, Squats and Deadlifts being the focus. I was done after the Deadlifts though, got through the session but pretty sure I lowered on almost everything. Really happy with the Deadlifts though and getting all the reps.

Pull Session 14/10/19

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 130KGx3 145KGx5x3 (PB)

Chest Supported DB Rows: 26KGx10x3

Lat Pulldown: 60KGx10x3

Chest Supported Delts: 10KGx12x3

DB Curls: 18KGx6x3


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> 145KGx5x3 (PB)


 Nice mate!!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Nice mate!!


 Cheers mate.

And thanks for the diet advice. This whole thing has basically been your advice playing itself out.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

keep at it


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Not a good week this week. Did a couple more sessions but the diet slipped a bit Friday and Saturday. Maccies and a Chinese in there. Motivation dropped! I think I got myself so focused on the end of the 1,100 Calorie deficit that I lost focus and motivation this week as I slowly dragged myself back to a surplus. Felt like I'd achieved what I needed to. Been back to it today and 200 more calories going in from tomorrow. Next week is all about focusing on the 'goal' which is to lose 1.2 pounds. Need to keep myself focused. Hunger has gone already but energy has still been lacking. Hurt myself on OHP which screwed Leg day, was kind of a pointless session. Hadn't been feeling good on Push already and knew that going into OHP. But taken a couple of days off ready for tomorrow. Going to do Push and then Pull Tuesday.

Push Session 17/10/19

DB Bench: Warm Ups + 34KGx6 36KGx6x2

DB Incline: 28KGx10x3

OHP: Warm Up + 50KGx5 45x5x2

DB Lat Raises: 10KGx12x3

DB Pullovers: 30KGx10x3

Tricep Pulldowns: Maxx8x3

Leg Session 18/10/19

Leg Press: 120KGx5 200KGx5 240KGx5 280KGx5x3

Calf Raises (Smith): 100KGx5 140KGx5x3 80KGx2 Failure

Hamstring Curl: 60KGx12x3 75KGx5

Leg Extensions: 80KGx10x3


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice leg press mate. Don't beat yourself up over a minor slip!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Not a good week this week. Did a couple more sessions but the diet slipped a bit Friday and Saturday. Maccies and a Chinese in there. Motivation dropped! I think I got myself so focused on the end of the 1,100 Calorie deficit that I lost focus and motivation this week as I slowly dragged myself back to a surplus. Felt like I'd achieved what I needed to. Been back to it today and 200 more calories going in from tomorrow. Next week is all about focusing on the 'goal' which is to lose 1.2 pounds. Need to keep myself focused. Hunger has gone already but energy has still been lacking. Hurt myself on OHP which screwed Leg day, was kind of a pointless session. Hadn't been feeling good on Push already and knew that going into OHP. But taken a couple of days off ready for tomorrow. Going to do Push and then Pull Tuesday.


 Win some and you lose some mate, don't beat yourself up like @rbduk says. You've been steady and consistent for a long time.

You haven't let anybody down, yourself including. I hope you enjoyed the Maccies and the Chinese cause you deserve too. Just get back on track ASAP, no dramas.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Win some and you lose some mate, don't beat yourself up like @rbduk says. You've been steady and consistent for a long time.
> 
> You haven't let anybody down, yourself including. I hope you enjoyed the Maccies and the Chinese cause you deserve too. Just get back on track ASAP, no dramas.


 Thanks mate. Yeah I had a couple of bad days but I'm back on it now. Feeling better with an extra 400 calories a day. Even have a baby 4 pack appearing lol!

Upped Deadlifts today as the weight isn't an issue at the moment but reduced to sets of 3, just whilst I've got a bit of side and shoulder pain. Didn't want to overdo it, although to be fair I felt done after them like always. Technically 150KG is a PB for those reps but I know I can do more. Had about 9 months off of Deadlifts whilst doing Rack Pulls.

Push Session 21/10/19

BB Bench: 20KGx5 40KGx5 60KGx5 70KGx3 80KGx6x3

Incline DB: 28KGx10x2 x8

Seated DB Press: 24KGx6 26KGx5x2

DB Lat Raises: 10KGx12x3

DB Pullovers: 32KGx10x2 x8

Pull Session 22/10/19

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 140KGx3 150KGx3x3

Lat Pulldowns: 65KGx10x3

DB Rows Chest Supported: 28KGx8x3

Rear Delts Chest Supported: 10KGx12x3

Incline DB Curls: 14KGx3xFailure


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Short session this morning, had to race back for a delivery. No RDLs yet, I'll go light with these at the weekend as I ease them back in.

Leg Session 24/10/19

Squats: 20KGx5 40KGx5 60KGx5 80KGx5 100KGx5x2

Calfs (Smith): 80KGx8 120KGx5 150KGx5x2 60KGxFailure

Leg Extensions: 80KGx12 x10x3

Hamstring Curls: 70KGx10 80KGx5x2 40KGx30


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Not a bad shout that mate, thanks. Might give that a try.
> 
> Yeah Rack Pulls are half a Deadlift. Fry my traps. Haven't bothered with Shrugs since I've been doing those. Going to give Deadlifts a run now though. Hoping for over 200KG. I'll build to it though.
> 
> I don't drop the bar between reps on BB Rows. Reps are continuous. I use straps though. Can only get 3-4 decent reps of 100KG without straps.


 How far are you rack pulling from the floor? My gym has squat racks but the arms don't go low enough for me to rack pull.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

B3NCH1 said:


> How far are you rack pulling from the floor? My gym has squat racks but the arms don't go low enough for me to rack pull.


 a rack pull / block pull should be set to whatever height your sticking point in the deadlift is if the goal is to assist that .. if just doing them as another variation/movement, a general starting point for me would be just below the knee


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

B3NCH1 said:


> How far are you rack pulling from the floor? My gym has squat racks but the arms don't go low enough for me to rack pull.


 I was doing it below the knee mate. I haven't got a sticking point I'm all back no legs probably lol! Guy I trained with didn't want to Deadlift at the time so I compromised with Racks for 8-9 months. He's Deadlifting now though and is annoyed with himself he didn't start sooner.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Okay session today. Bench hurt, not sure the 2 sets of 25 on Lat Raises was a good idea before that. Last session before moving to a 400 Calorie Deficit, can't wait! Nearly there.

Push Session 26/10/19

OHP: 20KGx5 40KGx5 50KGx3 55KGx5x3

DB Lat Raises: 12KGx10x3 6KGx25x2

Bench: 40KGx5 60KGx5 70KGx11 x8x2

DB Incline: 30KGx6x3

DB Pullovers: 32KGx10x3

Tricep Pushdown: Maxx10x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Work has been mental and end of year reviews coming up soon. Been hard, not much sleep. A so so week, nothing to shout about. Onwards we go......

Pull Session 29/10/19

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 140KGx2 150KGx4x3

Lat Pulldown: 65KGx12x2 x10 (60 Second Rests)

DB Chest Supported Rows: 26KGx8x3

DB Chest Supported Delts: 10KGx10x3

DB Curls: 18KGx6x3

Push Session 31/10/19

DB Bench: Warm Up Sets + 36KGx6x3

DB Incline: 28KGx10x3 (Move Up)

OHP: Warm Up + 40KGx8x3

DB Lat Raises: 10KGx10x3

DB Pullover: 32KGx10

Tricep Pulldowns: Max x10x3

01/11/19

Squats: 20KGx10 60KGx5 80KGx5 100KGx5x3 110KGx2

Calf Raises (Smith): Warm Ups + 140KGx10x3 60KGxFailiure

Leg Extension: 75KGx12 80KGx10x3

Hamstring Curls: 60KGx12 70KGx8x3


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Had an interrupted session so Biceps missed out. Also had a mare of a morning. Left Leg pain so opted for Racks instead of Dead's. Forgot my belt, never lifted above 180KG without a belt but still went for 220KG and I'm regretting it now. Think I've hurt myself. Back has seized up today both Lower and Traps. Couldn't do Push this morning and tomorrow looks a write off as well. Will see how I go but it's not looking good.

Pull Session 4/11/19

Rack Pulls: 80KGx15 100KGx6 140KGx6 180KGx6 220KGx5x2

BB Rows: 80KGx12 90KGx8x2

Rear Delts Chest Supported: 10KGx12x3

Lat Pulldown: 65KGx12x3


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Had an interrupted session so Biceps missed out. Also had a mare of a morning. Left Leg pain so opted for Racks instead of Dead's. Forgot my belt, never lifted above 180KG without a belt but still went for 220KG and I'm regretting it now. Think I've hurt myself. Back has seized up today both Lower and Traps. Couldn't do Push this morning and tomorrow looks a write off as well. Will see how I go but it's not looking good.
> 
> Pull Session 4/11/19
> 
> ...


 Rows look strong mate


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Had an interrupted session so Biceps missed out. Also had a mare of a morning. Left Leg pain so opted for Racks instead of Dead's. Forgot my belt, never lifted above 180KG without a belt but still went for 220KG and I'm regretting it now. Think I've hurt myself. Back has seized up today both Lower and Traps. Couldn't do Push this morning and tomorrow looks a write off as well. Will see how I go but it's not looking good.
> 
> Pull Session 4/11/19
> 
> ...


 unlucky mate. what height is the bar when you do rack pulls? i did them the other day for the first time but didnt have my belt so played very safe, nowhere near the weight you;re shifting my lower back is fragile as it is!

as @B3NCH1 though your rows are strong mate!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> unlucky mate. what height is the bar when you do rack pulls? i did them the other day for the first time but didnt have my belt so played very safe, nowhere near the weight you;re shifting my lower back is fragile as it is!
> 
> as @B3NCH1 though your rows are strong mate!


 At the current gym it's crappy TechnoGym equipment! Bar sits level with my Knee Cap. Crazy what a small difference makes as my best Rack Pull below the Knee is 200KG for 5 Belted.

Lower Back is all I've got mate lol. Only time it looks like I'm lifting "heavy". Still can't Bench 100KG. Kind of given up with Chest. If I ever 3 plate bench it'll be a f*cking miracle.

Rows feel good. Glad I've binned 100KG. I'll work to sets of 12 at 90KG before going back to 100KG BB Rows.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> At the current gym it's crappy TechnoGym equipment! Bar sits level with my Knee Cap. Crazy what a small difference makes as my best Rack Pull below the Knee is 200KG for 5 Belted.
> 
> Lower Back is all I've got mate lol. Only time it looks like I'm lifting "heavy". Still can't Bench 100KG. Kind of given up with Chest. If I ever 3 plate bench it'll be a f*cking miracle.
> 
> Rows feel good. Glad I've binned 100KG. I'll work to sets of 12 at 90KG before going back to 100KG BB Rows.


 I get ya. I had the bar at mid shin height and still only managed 130kg lol

i watched a bloke reppin 3 plates on bench last night. He said he can't see him going much higher. It's an impressive weight whenever you are


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

The Push Regression is still in full force. Will be repping 70KG in a few months! I dropped OHP and Pullovers today as back was Still hurting this morning.

Think I need to go back to the Osteopath. Had really bad Shoulder pain again today. Brief history, Osteopath said I'd strained my right shoulder, this was about 12 months ago, after I'd already had Rotator Cuff issues in my Left Shoulder just 6 weeks into training (likely **** form). Went a few months later and Osteopath said the strain hadn't healed. Shoulders have always held me back on certain exercises (Bench, Dips, Pulldowns and Pull UPS). Seems to be any movement where my shoulders are in a neutral position. I'm definitely weak at Chest anyway, so not using this as an excuse for my low numbers, but I do think it's affecting me.

Push Session 7/11/19

Bench: 20KGx10 40KGx5 60KGx5 80KGx6 x4 x5

Incline DB: 30KGx10 x9 x7

Flies Machine: 60KGx10x3

Seated DB Press: 22KGx8x3

DB Lat Raises: 10KGx12x3

Didn't do Triceps. I'll add Arms to Legs at the weekend assuming my back is good for Saturday.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Actually felt good today! Back to back 10 hour sleeps has worked a treated. Been eating 2,990 calories per day this week so still in a deficit but only of about 140 calories. Went for 120KG squat, got the first rep but wasn't happy with how low I went, borderline parallel, went ATG for the next rep and didn't come back up lol. But it's a base to work with, getting reps and sets of 120KG. Still want to quickly get to 3 plate squats and hopefully once I'm in a surplus I'll quickly work towards that. Arms was quick as I was flagging after Legs. That's the best leg workout I've had for a long time.

Leg Session 9/11/19

Squats: 20KGx5 40KGx5 60KGx5 80KGx5 100KGx5x2 110KGx5 120KGx1

RDLs: 90KGx6x3

Calf's (Smith): 50KGx20 90KGx8 130KGx6 150KGx4x2 50KGxFailure

Leg Extensions: 80KGx12x2 x10

Hamstring Curls: 60KGx12x3

Incline DB Curls: 16KGx8 18KGx8 20KGx5 10KGx15

DB Skullcrushers: 14KGx12 x10 x8


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Been a tough week. Mixture of Shoulder Pain and Work. Slept very bad the night prior to Pull, had around 3-4 hours, so dropped Deadlifts. I'm going to see the Osteopath next week, had dull Shoulder Pain for nearly 2 weeks now. Got 3 sessions done this week, little disappointing. Next week I'm heading back into a Bulk. I'm still around 15% BF so I'll only bulk with a 200 Surplus and monitor the BF. I don't want to go 20%+ again.

Push Session 11/11/19

DB Bench: Warm Up Sets + 36KGx6x2 38KGx6

Incline DB: 28KGx10x3

Seated DB Shoulder Press: Warm Up + 24KGx8x2 x7

DB Lat Raises: 12KGx10x2 x7

Tricep Pushdown: Max x12x2 x8

Flies Machine: 60KGx12x2 70KGx8

Pull Session 13/11/19

BB Rows: Warm Up Sets + 80KGx12x2 90KGx8

Lat Pulldown: 70KGx10x3

Rear Delts: 10KGx12x4

Bicep Curls: 18KGx8x3

Leg Session 16/11/19 + Tris

Squats: Warm Up Sets + 100KGx5x2 110KGx5 120KGx2

RDLs: 90KGx6x3

Leg Extensions: 80KGx15x2 x12

Hamstring Curls: 65KGx12x3

Calf's (Smith): 100KGx12x3 60KGxFailure

+ DB Skullcrushers: 16KGx8 12KGx15x2

Tricep Pulldown: Max x12x2 x11


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Boom. Bulk time baby.

looking forward to that for you lol.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Back in a Bulk, feeling hungry again which is weird! Couple of okay sessions, Legs in the morning. Hoping to kick on now, weird moment with the 26KGs for Seated Press. Had to fail the set, literally no idea what happened. Moved onto Lats rather than dwelling on that. That'll be a one off. Might be relating to the shoulder pain I've got.

Push Session 18/11/19

DB Bench: Warm Up Sets + 36KGx6x2 38KGx6

DB Incline: 30KGx10 x7 x6

DB Shoulder Press: 26KG - Fail (No idea)

DB Lat Raises: 12KGx10x2 x8

DB Shoulder Press: 20KGx10x3

DB Pullover: 32KG

Pull Session 19/11/19

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 140x3 150x5x3

Lat Pulldowns: 65KGx12x3

BB Rows: 80KGx8 70KGx12x2

Chest Supported Rear Delts: 10KGx12x4

Bicep Curls: 18KGx8x2 12KGxFailure


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

BULKING BABY YEAAAAA!!!!

Enjoy it mate!!

Nice to see no unfinished business with the DB press there. Plenty would have just swerved it!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> BULKING BABY YEAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Enjoy it mate!!
> 
> Nice to see no unfinished business with the DB press there. Plenty would have just swerved it!


 Yep, Bulking time at last mate! I can't blame the food anymore. If the Osteopath fixes my shoulder I'm fresh out of excuses lol!

Legs today! I was f****d at the end of the session! Decent enough session, will chuck a 4th in at the weekend. Might do Pull again.

Leg Session 21/11/19

Squats: 40KGx8 50KGx5 80KGx5 100KGx5x2 110KGx5 120KGx1 (Better Rep this week but not great)

RDLs: 100KGx6 90KGx6x2 (Grip issues)

Calf's (Smith): 50KGx15 90KGx10 140KGx6 50KGxFailure

Leg Extensions: 82.5KGx12x2 x7

Hamstring Curls: 60KGx12x2 x9

Tried 120KG on the squat again. Told myself go ATG, if I fail I fail, repeated this about 10 times to myself, ATG ATG ATG, and........I didn't even go parallel! Thought I'd chuck the video in for s**ts and giggles. Cut the end of the video off where I was wound up with myself. Hopefully be able to look back on this in a few months and have seen a decent amount of progress. Loaded five 10KGs either side because of the backwards equipment. Didn't need another incident where I hit the rack. Not that I went low enough for that to even be a concern haha!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

The bar looks too high mate, bring it lower on your traps. You're not tight and your feet aren't even set, they're uneven.

Either try with your trainers off or buy some converse/ vans with flat soles.

Treat every set like it's a max, be it warm up or a max attempt

Dont be scared to fail. That's why the pins are there. Believe in yourself!!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> The bar looks too high mate, bring it lower on your traps. You're not tight and your feet aren't even set, they're uneven.
> 
> Either try with your trainers off or buy some converse/ vans with flat soles.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate. Appreciate the pointers. Have been having a problem with feet positions, even during warm up sets. It's like I squat at an angle.

Trainers off could be a good shout, that's what I used to do.

Will bin 120 and work with 110 for the time being and work up the sets, get the form in place. Cheers mate.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Finished out the week with a Push session. Been a great week on the diet, zero booze and haven't put a foot wrong first week back in a surplus. Happy with that. Have a good weekend all.

Push Session 23/11/19

DB Bench: Warm Ups + 36KGx6x2 38KGx6

DB Incline: 30KGx10x2 x8

DB Press: Warm Ups + 24KGx8x3

DB Lat Raises: 12KGx10x3

DB Pullover: 32KGx10x2 x8

Tricep Pulldown: Max x8x2 - Reduced to Failure - x42


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Belted up this morning for the 155KG. Couldn't go for that final rep, battled realy hard for the 4th on that 3rd set. A PB at that weight so I'm happy with that. Turned up 10 minutes late though so had to do the rest of the session with 30 second breaks in between. Not my kind of session lol!

Pull Session 25/11/19

Deadlifts: 80KGx5 110KGx5 140KGx2 155KGx5x2 x4 (PB)

BB Rows: 80KGx12 x10 x9 (30 Second Rests)

Lat Pulldowns: 60KGx12 65KGx12 x8 (30 Second Rests)

Rear Delts Chest Supported: 8KGx12x4 (30 Second Rests)

Incline DB Curls: 14KGx10 x8x2 (30 Second Rests)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DRKE said:


> Deadlifts: (PB)


 Boom!!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Shoulder pain is really bad. Cannot see the Osteopath until next Tuesday now. Did Push today though, because I'm smart like that. Then did 40KG dumbbells for the first time, because I'm smart like that! Pain is like toothache at the moment, full and constant. Hoping it's nothing serious but may need a couple of weeks out.

Push Session 27/11/19

DB Bench: Warm Ups + 36KGx6x2 38KGx6 40KGx4

DB Incline: 28KGsx10x2 x8

DB Press: Warm Up + 22KGx8x3

Superset:

DB Lat Raises: 10KGx12x3

Tricep Pulldowns: Maxx8x2 20KGx32

Machine Flies (Weirdest Machine ever in my gym): 60KGx12x2 70KGx6 (30 Second Rests)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

I took a week out to let my shoulder rest. Saw the osteopath and other than tightness and knots there's no issue so I'll get a sports massage next week to loosen me up.

Back into it with Push and then Pull. I'll do Legs Monday and then hit Legs again next weekend. Week off has done me some good. Haven't had a week off since May, think I needed it.

Push Day 5/12/19

DB Bench: Warm Ups + 36KGx6 38KGx6 40KGsx5 (PB)

DB Incline: 28KGx10x2 x8

Superset

Lat Raises: 10KGx12x2 x10

Tricep Pulldown: 30KGx14 x8 20KGx30

DB Press: 20KGx15 22KGx10x2

Machine Flies: 65KGx12 x10x2

DB Skullcrushers: 12KGx10 x6

Pull Day 6/12/19

Deadlifts: 90KGx5 120KGx5 150KGx5 160KGx4 165KGx1

Rear Delts (Chest Supported): 10KGx12x3

BB Rows: 70KGx12 80KGx10 x8

Lat Pulldown: 65KGx10x2 x8

Bicep Curl: 16KGx8x2


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

A frustrating day leg. Still couldn't get 5 reps of 110KG! Think it's time to mix it up with Squats. Might do 100KG for 3x5 this weekend. Then try 105KG for 3x5 and see if that can push some progression out.

Squats: Warm Ups + 80KGx5 90KGx5 100KGx5 110KGx3

RDLs: 90KGx8 x6x2

Calf Raises (Smith): 50KGx15 100KGx10 140KGx8 50KGxFailure

Hamstring Curls: 60KGx12x2 x10

Leg Extensions: 80KGx12x2 x10


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Update.

Had a dodgy Deadlift middle of December, went to 170KG. 4th rep my Legs checked out completely, I knew it was a terrible rep and in hindsight should've dropped the rep but my Back took over. Felt a double muscle click in my lower back and spent 3 weeks out.

I went back lightly, doing 2 sessions a week. Last two weeks I've been back to 4 sessions PPL. Doubled up on Legs this week.

This week I went back to Squats. I haven't gone back to Deadlifts yet. I've been sticking with Rack Pulls and will do until I can get my Squat up. Just think there's no point me Deadlifting with my Legs so far behind my Back.

I've still been recording workouts but I'll just put up this weeks sessions as I was slowly getting back into things. Chest has been making good progress since I ditched BB for DB. Feeling more positive about Chest now than I ever have to be honest.

Leg Session 10/02/20

Squats: Warm Ups: 100KGx5x2 110KGx7

RDLs: 80KGx10x3

Calves (Smith): 50KGx15 140KGx6x2 50KGxFailure

Leg Extensions/Hamstring Curls Superset

60KG/50KG x12 Each x5 (60 Second Breaks)

Pull Session 12/02/20

Rack Pulls: Warm Ups + 200KGx6x3

Lat Pulldown: 70KGx12x2 x10

DB Chest Supported Rows: 26KGx10x3

DB Chest Supported Delts: 10KGx12x3

Preacher Curls: 30KGx12 40KGx4 30KGx10

Push Session 14/02/20

DB Bench: Warm Ups + 36KGx6x2 42KGx5 (PB)

DB Incline: 26KGx10x3 (60 Second Rests)

Flies: 16KGx12x3 (Painful - Needs to go)

Military Press: 40KGx10x3

DB Lat Raises/Tricep Pulldown/Tricep Overhead Triple Superset

8KG/30KG/12.5KG x12 Each x3 (90 Second Rests)

Leg Session 15/02/20

Squats: Warm Ups + 100KGx5x2 110KGx8

RDLs: 90KGx8x3 (Wrist Straps)

Calves (Smith): 50KGx15 140KGx6x2 50KGxFailure

Leg Extensions/Hamstring Curls Superset

62.5KG/55KG x12 Each x3 (60 Second Breaks)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Weird week. I feel like I'm on something, when I'm not. I've hit 3 PBs this week, Rack Pulls, Squats and DB Bench. Feeling really good with the training at the moment and it's a healthy distraction from the crap I've got going on at work!

Squats, 120KG, I've got that weight now. Still way off of the 140KG target I had for March. Played it safe with the 2 reps and I'm thinking about going to Failure next week to see where I'm really at with squats, reckon I could get 5 at 120KG.

Racks I just did 4 reps as I knew I'd done 3 reps at 220KG before. But didn't want to over push my back just yet!

DB Bench I'm just happy I'm pushing on finally. Got some catching up to do. All in all, can't complain. Diet has been solid, did have 2 cheat meals this week but I'm not overly fussed by that, I've stayed disciplined and yeah, onto next week.

Push Session 17/02/20

DB Bench: Warm Ups + 36KGx6x2 40KGx8 (Failed 9th Rep)

DB Incline: 26KGx10x3

Machine Flies: 65KGx10 60KGx10 55KGx10

DB Press: 20KGx8x3

DB Lat Raises/Tricep Pulldown/Tricep Overhead Triple Superset

8KG/30KG/12.5KG x12 Each x3 (90 Second Rests)

Pull Session 20/02/20

Rack Pull: Warm Ups + 200KGx6x2 210KGx6 220KGx4 (PB)

BB Rows: 100KGx6 80KGx12x2

Lat Pulldowns: 70KGx12 x10 x7

DB Rear Delts Chest Supported: 10KGx10x4

Bicep Machine Curls: 12x3

Leg Session 22/02/20

Squats: Warm Ups + 100KGx5 110KGx5 120KGx2 (PB)

RDLs: 90KGx8x3

Leg Extensions/Hamstring Curls Superset

65KG/55KG x12 Each x3 (60 Second Breaks)

Calves (Smith): 50KGx15 140KGx6x2 50KGxFailure

Push Session 23/02/20

DB Bench: Warm Ups 36KGx6 42KGx4 (PB) + 4 (Assisted) 30KGx10

DB Incline: 28KGx10x3

Machine Flies: 60KGx10x3

DB Lat Raises/Tricep Pulldown/Tricep Overhead Triple Superset

8KG/30KG/12.5KG x12 Each x3 (90 Second Rests)

Military Press: 40KGx8x3


----------

